# Clunk when Lifting Clutch



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

This might be normal and just a new car owner thing, but I'll ask anyhow.

Clutch down, into 1st, clutch up (small clunk), clutch down, into 2nd, clutch up (small clunk), clutch down, into 3rd, clutch up (small clunk)

Is it a normal sound that all M6 drivers hear, Especially in the morning when the it's first driven.

Dave


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Dave, mine doesn't make that noise. Mine is a smooth transition from gear to gear. Sorry to hear you are having a clunking noise. 

The only noise I hear is when I have the air on. It sounds like a high pitched chirp coming from i guess my compressor cause it stops when I turn the air off. That noise is intermittent. But my clutch works fine.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Where's the noise coming from? I get a slight clunk from the rear differential at times. Very rare. Very sporadic.


----------



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

It's coming from the rearend. I'll make an appt w/dealer


----------



## daveinsa (Jun 3, 2005)

I was wrong. I took a closer listen this morning. When I push the clutch down, I get a small clunk It clunks again as I release the clutch after putting it in the desired gear. The soud is at the tranny, not the rear, as I first thought.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

on a porsche 944 that is one of the signs that the clutch is about to go. it will make the noise if the car is not moving or moving and put in gear and then taken out of gear.

on the 944 there are two plates that sandwich a rubber disk that was designed to absorb vibration and the kick you get when shifting. only problem is it grenades itself.

useless trivia? maybe there are some similarities between these foreign cars.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmmmm... The only "clunk" I hear is the first time I take off after starting the car, it does a bried "honk" type of sound. I used to think it was the clutch but it does it even when I roll down the driveway prior to letting out the clutch. Strange but it doesn't really bother me that much.


----------

